# Real Metal Pedals to Replace POS Plastic Pedals



## mappable (Aug 29, 2004)

My kids 20" Trek Jet has plastic pedals that his feet slip off which he's mashing uphill. 

Hasn't been much of a problem until Sunday when he was trying to race me up a hill and his foot slipped off causing him to hit the deck hard.

Any reason why i couldn't put a set of Wellgo MG1s on his Trek Jet?

Any suggestions for a better kids bike pedal?


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

You sure can. My son has Tioga Spider web pedals on his bike and they work great.


----------



## RallyPunx (May 5, 2009)

If you are putting metal pedals on your kid's bike, I suggest using shin guards or selecting a pedal that doesn't have gnarly pins. My son uses Sun Ringle pedals with gnarly pins on his 24" bike. They are great for grip, but can really tear his shins if he has a pedal slip. He never rides without shin guards. 661 makes youth sized shin guards.


----------



## inkaholic (Jul 28, 2009)

We put plastic bmx pedals on all my son's bikes. They offer better grip but are light weight. Just a thought to help with the weight issues found with kids bikes.

Ink


----------



## ThornPatch (Jan 21, 2004)

I would suggest searching "rockbros" in the pedal section on eBay.

ROCKBROS Bike Pedals MTB BMX Pedals Cycling Pedals 9 16" New Aluminium Golden | eBay

View attachment 775349


I bought a pair of these for my son and they work great. Pros - light, cheap, come in lots of colors, smaller platform works well with kids feet. Cons - from China/Hong Kong so shipping takes longer, not for dirt jumping (I would use this pedal for anyone over 100lbs).


----------



## chrisjmcqueen (Oct 19, 2010)

Sinz Mini Pedal BMX is a nice option









LINK


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

I use larger platform BMX plastic pedals - Flybikes. They have all the traction needed, fairly light, and I think they are much safer for my daughter's shins.


----------



## Vampir (Mar 15, 2012)

RallyPunx said:


> If you are putting metal pedals on your kid's bike, I suggest using shin guards or selecting a pedal that doesn't have gnarly pins. My son uses Sun Ringle pedals with gnarly pins on his 24" bike. They are great for grip, but can really tear his shins if he has a pedal slip. He never rides without shin guards. 661 makes youth sized shin guards.


Listen to this. Pins and little shins are a bad, bad combo. My daughter has the 661 shin guards and they are one of the single best investments I've made to ensure that we have a long and successful riding career together.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

I've got a list of suitable kids lightweight pedals here. I ended up going with the Wellgo WR-1s. They have good grip and are light, but not too damaging to little shins.


----------



## IAmHolland (Jul 8, 2010)

I use the Wellgo M111, no slipping complaints so far.


----------

